# Accès Wifi Université Impossible



## tef45 (28 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Ayant repris hier les cours, j'ai voulu en amphi réactivé mon accès internet histoire de m'occuper un peu, mais j'ai eu un soucis qui avait commencé en fin d'année universitaire l'an passé.
Ce problème était le suivant : je vais sur ma page de connexion de l'université d'Orléans, j'ai mon Id et mon mdp correct, et quand je valide, je le sais puisqu'un message me dit que je dois cliquer sur un lien pour accéder au net et là plus rien ne se passe, j'ai une page blanche qui s'ouvre, et qui se bloque au quart de son chargement.

J'ai fouillé un peu sur le net et j'ai trouvé ceci :
http://dsi-reseau.u-bourgogne.fr/in...s-au-reseau-wifi&option=com_content&Itemid=10

C'est pas la même université mais je pense que la solution doit être là notamment dans la question 6 et les réponses qui y sont donnés mais je n'arrive pas à faire les démarches.

Le problème vient de mon mac car d'autres ordi, mac ou pc arrivent eux à se connecter.

Avez-vous une solution svp merci ?

Voici quelques infos :
Configuration : macbook air 2015 
OS : Yosémite 10.10.5

Je veux bien donner mes infos réseaux mais je ne sais pas si cela est possible ici ??

Encore merci de votre aide


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

pour certains réseaux d'université, le problème se règle en allant dans Préférences système / Réseau / Wifi / Avancé / Proxys, et en cochant : "Découverte auto proxy". Faire "OK" puis "Appliquer".

Si ça ne marche pas, compare la configuration réseau chez toi avec celle d'autres Mac (onglets TCP/IP, DNS, Proxys).

Si marche toujours pas, contacte un responsable réseaux de l'université.


----------



## tef45 (29 Août 2015)

Bonjour Ma!, Merci de ta réponse. Il semblerait que la première partie de ta réponse soit la bonne mais uniquement avec le navigateur Chrome, en effet avec Safari cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, bon de manière générale Safari bug de plus en plus pour moi et je ne comprends pas pourquoi pourtant il est à jour et je n'ai rien susceptible de le bloquer...
Enfin je serai sur Chrome à l'avenir.
Encore merci de ta réponse


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

si ta configuration réseau fonctionne pour Chrome, elle doit fonctionner aussi pour Safari.

La solution pour Safari est peut-être de le réinitialiser (menu Fichier).
Par sécurité tu peux avant exporter tes signets (sur le bureau par ex.)
On peut si besoin aller plus loin en supprimant le dossier Safari de la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur (sauvegarder auparavant signets _(Bookmarks.plist)_, _History.db_ et _TopSites.plist_).

Tu pourrais aussi faire un démarrage sans extension (touche Maj au boinng) pour purger les caches.
Après le démarrage, entre dans ta session et teste Safari.
Ensuite redémarrage normal.


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Août 2015)

J'avais oublié : teste Safari dans une autre session sur le Mac.

Safari y fonctionne-t-il normalement, ou bien a-t-il le même comportent que dans ta session ?


----------



## tef45 (14 Octobre 2015)

Alors je reviens car j'ai solutionné mon problème.
Déjà merci des réponses et désolé du retard faut dire que je l'ai solutionné la semaine dernière et que je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de revenir ici.

Voici la solution :
Dans Préférences systèmes > Réseaux > Avancé> Proxys
Dans les protocoles à configurer j'ai tout décoché, puis dans ce même onglet Proxys, dans la case nommée : "Ignorer les réglages proxy pour ces hôtes et domaines" j'avais une ligne avec une IP d'inscrite, j'ai effacé cette ligne et tout remarche sans soucis pour l'accès internet au réseau étudiant.

Voilà j'espère que ça aidera.


----------

